# What Does The "htr" Switch On My Monitor Paned Do?



## djdixon1995

Greetings All,

Well, I tackeled de-winterization for the first time today...seemed to go ok. A couple of the threads on the forum were very helpful. I'm hoping someone can help with with a question. The monitor panel my 2003 21RS has a switch at the bottom (to the left of the pump switch) labled "HTR". When it's in the off position everything that I know of in the TT that is supposed to make heat works (furnace and water heater). I thought is was a ghost switch but this afternoon I switched it on just for fun and the dummy light comes on and I hear a single click from near the water heater. I'm sure it's something obvious I'm missing...who want's to be the first to clue me in?

Cheers,
Doug in Virgina


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doug,

What year and model do you have?

The switch will probably be for the gas mode on the water heater. It runs on gas and/or electricity. Newer models have two switches (one for each). If you only have one switch, it's probably for the gas, and the electric mode switch is on the heater itself.

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## djdixon1995

Thanks Doug...that makes sense. So, I guess it defaults to electric and if I select the switch to on it goes to gas?

BTW, its an '03 21RS

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

djdixon1995 said:


> Thanks Doug...that makes sense. So, I guess it defaults to electric and if I select the switch to on it goes to gas?
> 
> BTW, its an '03 21RS
> 
> Cheers,
> Doug


Actually, I believe it will run on both, unless you turn off the switch on the heater itself. Btw, the switch is on the back side of the heater, you can't access it from the heater door outside the trailer.

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Rubrhammer

The switch lets the water heater run on gas. As stated in an earlier post electric is on unless you remove an interior panel and shut off the switch there. That is one thing about my '03 27rbs that I don't like; I have to flip the breaker for the water heater whenever I'm plugged in at home and I don't like using breakers as switches. I've been lucky so far that I didn't burn out the element. It is now the last thing that happens when we tear down or first thing when we get home.


----------



## Lady Di

htr means the gas igniter for the water heater. When you are using the gas that starts and maintains the hot water.

Keeps dw from having to take a ccold shower.







Don't think you want that!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Looks like we have another happy camper...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks like we have another happy camper...


We aim to please!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## camping479

We have a 2003 21RS, the htr switch on the panel is the switch to turn the water heater on for gas only. We also used to have to turn the electric element on and off with the breaker on the panel. I added a switch so we don't have to use the breaker anymore.

To access the element and the switch to turn it on and off you have to get to the back side of the water heater by removing the box that is next to the linen closet under the bottom bunk.

Here's a picture of the switch I added under the drawer by the door.










Mike


----------

